# XMR diff swap??



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a outlander 1000 xt and I want to do the xmr diff swap on it and I want to know how hard it will be and step by step on how to do it!


----------



## 08_Foreman (Oct 23, 2014)

I "think" is yours is a Gen2 frame then it should bolt right in. Ive been debating on getting the 1K XMR or 1K XT back and forth for months now. So I have been doing a lot of reading between the two and seen this question a lot. Supposedly the 2015 rear diffs are also made stronger than the previous years regardless of XT or DPS


----------



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes I have a G2 and I heard the 15 diff was a whole lot stronger and can't go wrong with either one but I'll get xt and build it that's what I did with mine still came out cheaper then the xmrs


----------



## 08_Foreman (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah I'm going back and forth man. I REALLY like that camo/manta green color! plus the lower gearing the XMR has in 2015 would be just that much better. Its only like 1800 more


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The diff itself bolts into both the G1 & G2 frames. 

Either frame requires the prop shaft mods to fit to the larger yoke.


----------



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

will this work??


----------

